# [SOLVED] Not able to connect to TeamViewer



## minbox

I were using TeamViewer (v.6) today and could not establish an partner ID, instead it appears only a "-" in the partner ID field. After a few seconds I get this error msg (translated with Google from Norwegian to English):

"Check your Internet connection.
Probably you use a proxy server and must provide appropriate information in the options dialog."

I'm not able to enter any partner ID that my friend gave me either. I have tried to remove TeamViewer from control panel + registry, then run teamviewer -> same result.
I have also tried to reboot comp -> same result
Checked my proxy settings in IE9 (detect automatically)
Checked proxy settings in teamviewer -> use the same as my web browser (default)
I used TeamViewer to help another friend a few days ago with no problems.
Also when I first attempted to connect with teamviewer today everything seemed correct, until I entered my friends partner ID then hit connect or establish connection or whatever (the button you press to get further and enter password), but I did not get any password prompt, instead it says I could not establish a connection.

Any tips? Tried to go on teamviewer.com but it says it only have support for customers who pay for the program.

In advance, thanks for any tips regarding this.
I'm working with computers daily so please do not feel that any tip is too advanced.

PS:
Added the error msg (Norwegian text).


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Not able to connect to TeamViewer*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

This may be something that you'd want to take directly to *TeamViewer* forum: TeamViewer Forum - Index

What are you using for firewall software? Did you add an exception for *TeamViewer*?


----------



## minbox

*Re: Not able to connect to TeamViewer*

Thanks for the tip. I'm using Windows firewall with MSE. I just checked, firewall exception is on check marked. I were able to enter a partner ID now (just lucky I guess), now I got this message:
"it can not be established any connection. Unknown cause."

I was not able to get so far in the process to enter my friends password.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Not able to connect to TeamViewer*

The only other thing I can think of is that your's (or your friend's) router has the port blocked that *TeamViewer* uses. I'll ask someone from *Networking* to take a look.


----------



## AlbertMC2

*Re: Not able to connect to TeamViewer*

Hi

By default Teamviewer uses the HTTP port (80) so if your internet is working then in theory your Teamviewer should work.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Not able to connect to TeamViewer*

Hi minbox,

Is this issue on a wired connection to a Modem or Router?

Team Viewer requires a 5900 and 80 Port Nos. to be port forwarded from your router. Have you done this?

Also, try without using any Proxy settings for now.

Please provide an IPCONFIG ALL of your computer:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd choose Run as Admin, press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

The print screen is not too helpful bec. we prefer it in US English.


----------



## minbox

*Re: Not able to connect to TeamViewer*

Some weird stuff is going on here. I tried to do a clean boot and it worked fine. Tried to troubleshoot the list to find out which program causing the problem, and the last time I tried to set all programs as allowed the problem was gone. Everything is working now without me doing any changes.


----------



## DT Roberts

That is strange... 

Well, glad you got it sorted out. Feel free to come back anytime :wave:


----------

